# 6 Reasons Exercise Is Better on Weed



## burnin1 (Apr 29, 2016)

From alternet,org

*6 Reasons Exercise Is Better on Weed*

At first thought, it seems counterintuitive, but read and think again. 










_By_ _Anthony Franciosi_ / The Leaf Online 
_April 27, 2016 _

The words marijuana and exercise may not go together upon first glance, but they actually go hand in hand. The marriage of the two is something you may not have considered, but if youre looking to get rippedyou really should.

Listen up.

Did you know that weed is actually the best thing you can do for your workout routine?

Sure, we know pot has the power to relieve pain and stress, but did you know it can also improve focus, increase metabolism and make you BETTER at your favorite sports?

Lets look at the facts.

Some of the most incredible athletes are actually pot smokers.

Dont believe me? Hmmmm.

I mean, this may sound crazy, but think about it. Remember Michael Phelps? He has 22 Olympic medals and, as we all know, hes a big fan of the reefer.

Okay, so he got in trouble and whatever, but seriously: If Phelps can smoke weed and be that great at swimming, wouldnt you think it might play some part in his athletic achievement?

If thats not reason enough to introduce pot into your fitness regime, Im really not sure what is.

But, in case you do need a little more convincing, here are 6 concrete reasons why exercise is better on weed:

1. Weed raises your metabolism. 

Lets start with the basics so we can get the ball rolling on an explanation as to why you should be ROLLING a fatty before hitting the gym.

Marijuana can help speed up your metabolism so you can actually get a fat-burning boost before hitting the elliptical.

According to a study recorded in Mens Journal: The compounds THCV and cannabidiol found in marijuana may help raise metabolism, speed fat loss, and lower cholesterol.

So, if youre looking for a little something extra pre-workout, smoke a little weed. This might seem counterintuitive, but, nope, it really does help.
Pot smokers are just thinner.

As Wellspring notes: American Journal of Medicine researchers have discovered that pot smokers actually have 16% higher levels of fasting insulin in their bodies than those who abstain from marijuana. In addition, the study indicated that cannabis users have 17% lower insulin resistance levels as well as significantly smaller average waist circumferences than their non-smoking counterparts.

Controlled insulin levels are key to energy and weight loss. Pot is good for insulin levels, which means pot is good for your body.

2. Weed reduces anxiety and gets you revved up to workout.

Strangely enough, weed is actually the key ingredient in pumping you up for a workout. After smoking, we feel more heightened and ready to take on the gym by storm.

As Stanford Medical School professor Keith Humphreys told Outside Magazine, We have cannabinoid receptors throughout our brains, and when the THC hits those receptors, it triggers a system that reduces anxiety. That you would feel more aggressive is a natural reaction to the drug.

So, while you might think that weed would chill you out and force you to complacently melt into the couch, forgoing the gym completely, it actually can help you get ready for your routine.

It reduces anxiety and pumps you up! Who knew?!

3. Weed can make you better at sports.

Marijuana can literally make you better at the games you love to play. While participating in activities DRUNK might impair your judgment and compromise your performance, smoking weed will actually IMPROVE your skills.

In an interview with Mens Journal, well-known triathlete Clifford Drusinsky, a Colorado gym owner who actually holds sessions where everyone gets high, said: Marijuana relaxes me and allows me to go into a controlled, meditational place. When I get high, I train smarter and focus on form.
Since youre relaxed after smoking, youre automatically more aware of the tasks at hand, which of course is crucial to sports aptitude.

According to Business Insider, Outside Magazine correspondent Gordy Megroz said weed actually made him better at skiing. He said that once he got high, he felt really pumped up and was ready to take on all of the slopes.

So, there you have it, smoking weed improves sports and science says so. Take that, mom and dad!

4. Weed helps your muscles recover.

You know what seriously blows about a super hardcore workout? Being super sore the next couple of days after. Luckily, the answer is even simpler than eating a ton of protein and having a trusty spotter: get high AF.

According to Megroz, smoking weed actually helped his muscles recover more quickly than going at it alone. He reported that when he did squats while high, he wouldnt get as sore.

Smoking weed means the end of the muscle pain after workouts. Wouldnt that make you just want to work out more? Hell yeah.

5. Weed does the same thing as exercise.

STONERS, REJOICE! Heres another zinger. Weed actually has a similar effect on your body that the gym has. LOL forever, amiright?!

According to Wellspring, marijuana can activate the same areas of the body that exercise can:

As a group of lipids, fats, and cell receptors that THC bind to when smoking weed, the endocannabinoid system plays a prominent role in the neurological system for maintaining homeostasis for overall human health. In short, the endocannabinoid system is responsible for easing our pain, controlling our appetite, relieving our stress, influencing our mood, and even regulating our memory.

So, think about combining the exercise AND pot! Its like a recipe for happiness, wellness and delight.

6. Weed keeps you in the zone.

On top all the aforementioned, magical things weed can do to help improve your fitness strategy, it can also help you stay ultra-focused during your routine.

As Wellspring points out: Many long-distance runners admit to using vaporizers or edibles before participating in a marathon, because the cannabis enables them to remove the monotony and stay in a steady rhythmic zone for keeping at a competitive running speed.

So if youre looking to stay in the zone and improve your longevity like so many top performers (cough, Michael Phelps, cough) just light up!

http://www.alternet.org/drugs/6-reasons-exercise-better-weed-marijuana


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2016)

I am stoned every time i go to the trainer..she has never seen me straight. It helps.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 29, 2016)

I have been going to the gym for most of my life and never went stoned until last year. 

My workout was so much better and focused that I have made it a regular habit to smoke before I go, rather than waiting until after my workout.

Actually, smoking a fattie of Satori right now and ready to head to the gym.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2016)

Good for you Hackerman..how you liking that smoke??? I am a bit jealous.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I workout on an elliptical 3 days a week for an hour while under the influence of cannabis..........


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 29, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Good for you Hackerman..how you liking that smoke??? I am a bit jealous.



It's not the greatest tasting. I like the taste of the Sleestack Skunk that grew alongside of it a little better.

However, I must admit..... this Satori is so strong, I actually get a little buzz from it. I am on joint number 3 (and coffee number 5). LOL 

One more joint. One more coffee. A protein shake and a gummie vitamin (Men's over 50 LOL) and I am on the way.

I wish I could do an hour on the elliptical. That's incredible. I just don't have the stamina any more for the aerobics part. I do the elliptical for about 15 minutes max. I do the bike for an hour but that's a breeze compared to the elliptical. And, they have a cool new stepper which is actually steps that appear and disappear. Like really walking up steps. I do 10 floors on that at about level 4 or 5. I am almost dead when I get off. LOL

My workout is pretty light these days. It's mostly a culmination of all the physical therapy I have had over the years. LOL I don't lift anything even close to a hundred pounds any more. More like 45 to 60. LOL

One thing that I have found to be very important at my age (and more difficult stoned) are the balance exercises. I stand on a BOSU ball for a large part of my routine. This REALLY strengthens the lateral routine of my knees and ankles. I have really bad tendons and ligaments (the result of a lifetime of alcohol and tobacco dehydration) and I have torn so many that I need a lot of lateral reinforcement. So the BOSU ball is really awesome for me. However, like I said being stoned and closing your eyes make most of the routines a trip in themselves. LOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2016)

Hackerman--are you speaking of Satori when you say it is not the best tasting?  That is one of the things I really love about it--I think the taste of it is quite special.

I also really like toking up before exercise.  These days I mostly just do yoga and pilates mostly to keep me agile so I can get into those tiny little places I have to.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah. It's not bad tasting or anything. Kind of plain. Not real fruity like the Cinderella99. Not real musky like the skunk.

I am thinking of you this week. Fixing, yet another, toilet. Seems like I am always fixing a toilet (rentals).

I replaced the wax ring but it failed because the floor was rotten and the flange went right to the toilet base and left no wax.

So, I replaced the sub floor (1 layer) and put on a new ring. A week later, it was leaking again. So, now, I got one of the newer Danco Perfect Seal rings (wax is enclosed in rubber) and they will accommodate my flange situation.

However, each time I do anything I have to shut off the main water supply because the supply valves are all corroded and rusted from 60 years of being here. I would replace them all but they were put into place before the drywall and they are so close, I would be burning the wallpaper and drywall to re-sweat a new valve. I don't want to cut away drywall and all that. Not to mention, I can't sweat a joint for beans. I looked and looked for a valve that I could just screw onto the top of the old valve and have a working shutoff again. Home Depot and Lowes don't carry any such thing and the workers there looked at me like I was crazy. As is typical with plumbing, I could buy 4 adapters and make the part I wanted but, I did finally find what I wanted on Ebay...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161645224585?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I can't believe every hardware store doesn't carry these. What could be easier to fix those non-functioning supply valves under sinks and toilets.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 30, 2016)

.

THC

Total
Hack
Control 

(back in the day: '90s) We'ed play hacky-sack for hours and HOURS 
I can't even remember how many Dead shows or "all day music festivals" we would
be in the circle the ENTIRE day

Never saw it as exercise back then... but try it now :cry:

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2016)

Weird--my Satoris always have the nicest fruity taste--like I said one of the things I love about it is the taste.  I wonder why you did not get that great taste with yours?

Ahh, the joys of plumbing.  Anyone who sweats on fixture stops should be hung by their thumbs--they always have to be changed out.  The add-on shut off valve is not something I would think you would find at HD or Lowes--they really have a @#$%^ plumbing department.  I was going to go hunting one up for you, but you found them on E-Bay.  Fluidmaster also makes a different type of toilet seal that does not use wax for things like you mentioned.  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Fluidmaster-7500P8-Wax-Free-Bowl-Gasket/dp/B000BQUG7U[/ame].


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 30, 2016)

I am thinking that my flavor problem is because of my drying and curing methods. I can't figure what I'm doing wrong but none of my pot gets the really wonderful taste and smell that I find in the commercial market.

I'm hoping my recent experiment with the drying tent is going to change all that. 

I got that plumbing adapter today. Ordered it yesterday. Got it today. Gotta love online commerce. Sorry to say it but bricks and mortar can kma.

As soon as I'm done doing laundry, I'm going to pop it on and see how it works. I am super incompetent at stuff like this. So, if this works, this part is a lifesaver. 

If this Danco seal doesn't work, that kit you linked to is my next option. It looks like it completely sleeves the drain and makes it virtually fool-proof. I don't know. They may not be aware of how much of a fool I can be with stuff like this. LOL


----------

